# Ankona SUV14 with some attitude



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Best part is she approves! Ready to fish dad


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just realized I don't have any pictures with the 40...so here's one this morning at the ramp!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I had one of these for a few years and the thought of hanging a 40 Yamaha on the back makes my palms sweaty. I'd be interested in hearing what you have done to the transom. Hopefully you added some knees. Mine had all kinds of weird problems. I was on my own fixing them but we got it done and as long as someone takes care of it, it should last forever. 

For what it's worth, mine didn't have a cap and I bought it with a 25 2 stroke Yamaha. Typical fly gear and beer with 2 guys it would flirt with 30 mph in optimal conditions. That boat was happy to run 24-25 all day long. Later on I hung a 20 hp zuke 4 stroke which was about the same weight, and it ran about the same speeds.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good job overhauling the skiff. Sweaty palms understated with a F40. Please leave your daughter at home on your adventures.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol yeah I don't open it up with the girls on the boat. With the bow steer and the "smart tabs" she don't like to stay straight in chop. Right now I'm running about 34 with the 40. I can get some more out of it but need real trim tabs for sure! 

We had fun today though! Photo compliment of my 9 year old.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

My transom is just as strong as a 17' SUV. I glassed the top deck to the transom which Ankona does not do on the 14' which leaves it free floating. That's the main reason it's only rated for a 20.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a whole lot of risk, for not a whole lot of gain. For your sake, and the people who have to rescue you, I hope things go south on land rather than on the water. Good luck.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just gotta know how to drive her that’s all!

Has been a fun boat and have since added Lencos (my new best investment) man what a difference! Hope to get something bigger for the family soon but will be hard to get rid of and not have a microskiff anymore for the skinny fish.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Picture from a few trips ago


----------

